# Steering wheel falling apart in bare hands



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

I have recently noticed my steering wheel breaking into peices in my hands. Not really big chunks but big enough to bother me while driving. I just put on a steering wheel cover but I was wondering what you people think caused this to happen


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the heat will usually make it "wear out".......also if u grip the wheel hard at times....the friction between your hand and wheel will eat at the wheel...do u use any type of cleaning agents to clean it? it might be corroding it.


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

All I got to clean it is my own greasy palms. Oh well I guess I will get a new steering wheel later on. Muhahahaha!


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah I noticed this too, i usually get it after holding the wheel for a long time and then making a turn it seems like you almost get a friction burn from it, is that what your talking aboot? That's when a piece comes off of mine, but also, the stock rubber one is kind of CRAP


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya.....to top of my wheel is falling apart.......i hate touching it, it feels nasty but i have got around to buying a steering wheel cover


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

Yeah Playa123 can burn at times like when I grip hard or do a tight turn and my hand slips a little. The rubber they use must be some cheap composite crap and its too skinnin for my hand. Sometimes I feel like Im driving with a round straw. From the first time I put on my cover it felt like honey in my hand. I didnt expect much out of it since I got it from wal-mart for 9 bucks.
Its well worth it AjRaCeR805. Spare the 10 bucks and get back to drivin with out steering wheel crumbs. 

Nissan Steering Wheels "Melts in the Sun and Crumbles in You Hand"


----------

